# Afl grandfinal makati



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello. Any suggestions to enjoy the afl grand final in makati this weekend? Any pubs geared up for the event??


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

most htels have Australia Network. It will show hawks getting 3peat


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

888dino said:


> Hello. Any suggestions to enjoy the afl grand final in makati this weekend? Any pubs geared up for the event??


Howzat on Kalayaan usually has a decent crowd for AFL games. H&J nearby on Filipe St will also have the game but will be smaller (more of a round ball crowd there). Skippy's in Fort will also be a good place to catch the game.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

gavison said:


> most htels have Australia Network. It will show hawks getting 3peat


Fyi Went to team insider. Highly recommend. Will have to wait for next year for west coast 1peat. 
Very awful game.


----------

